# xm radio upgrade



## brttbrkr (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a 2012 cruze that doesn't have the xm radio option. Is there a kit or cable I can buy to make it work? Thanks.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You would need a new XM Radio


----------



## brttbrkr (Feb 20, 2014)

is there no way to use the stock radio?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wait...if your Cruze is a US model...you should have XM built into the radio. All models, even LS, have this as a standard feature. It will just need to be activated. Push "band" on the radio a few times and it should go to XM.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

if you have an aftermarket radio then yes as long as the radio says it is capable there is a "kit" for it


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Wait...if your Cruze is a US model...you should have XM built into the radio. All models, even LS, have this as a standard feature. It will just need to be activated. Push "band" on the radio a few times and it should go to XM.


Yeah channel 0 gives you the radio ID so you can call an activate it, at least in the infotainment Cruze I driven. The LS already had XM still active when I ad that loaner where this 2LT doesn't anymore.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you really wanted to you can go to Best Buy and buy an XM Adapter. I have 2 of them from my previous cars and my wife's car. They are installed inline with the car radio antenna and they have their own antenna that plugs into it to receive XM signal. If you get one do not install the antenna running thru the door. it WILL break in @ 1 month run it out the trunk onto the trunk deck. I have installed/replaced many of them 
Satellite Radio: SIRIUS, XM Radio - Best Buy. 1 is hard wired into the stereo antenna and the other transmits a signal to a FM channel not used in your area. If you have any questions or want to buy any of the 2 I don't use anymore. PM me.


----------



## brttbrkr (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys! it is the stock radio for sure but does not have xm radio. I don't want to have to mount an xm unit to the dash and have wires hanging everywhere. I was hoping there was a simple plug and play wire/harness for these radios to use xm. I called dealership and no help there.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brttbrkr said:


> Thanks for all the help guys! it is the stock radio for sure but does not have xm radio. I don't want to have to mount an xm unit to the dash and have wires hanging everywhere. I was hoping there was a simple plug and play wire/harness for these radios to use xm. I called dealership and no help there.


The units I am talking about have no external wires if it is installed correctly. Just one cigarette lighter plug . The one I have that transmits to an FM channel only has the XM antenna and the plug. If the other one is installed correctly, the wires are hidden behind the dash. I would check and make sure you don't already have it tho.


----------



## brttbrkr (Feb 20, 2014)

Talked to the Chevrolet customer service and no dice. They said it would require a new radio, harness, and antenna. I think I am going to use an XM onyx kit I already have and run the wires into the dash.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brttbrkr said:


> Talked to the Chevrolet customer service and no dice. They said it would require a new radio, harness, and antenna. I think I am going to use an XM onyx kit I already have and run the wires into the dash.


That is the same as I was suggesting. The one I have that is wireless, and plays thru a FM chanel is a XM Roady. The other one I have requires the 2 new antenna adapters and the XM Antenna and as I said before if it is installed correctly, you will not see any wires. If you don't do the install yourself make sure the very small XM Antenna wire is not run thru a door. It will easily break.


----------

